# port TCP entrant 51413 dans transmission



## naej73 (23 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
après de laborieuse et inutiles recherches sur le net, je viens demander a des pro 

j'utilise transmission, et dans les préférences, le port TCP entrant 51413 est fermé, et je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir.

donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer la démarche a suivre XD

merci d'avance


----------



## Museforever (23 Novembre 2008)

Il faut l'ouvrir le port dans ton routeur ... Si c'est une box cherche dans google il y a des dizaines de tutos pour ça.


----------



## naej73 (24 Novembre 2008)

euh ... je suis aller sur internet, j'ai trouver un tuto, mais le hic, c'est que lorsque je test le port, il est toujours fermé.


----------



## Zyrol (24 Novembre 2008)

naej73 a dit:


> euh ... je suis aller sur internet, j'ai trouver un tuto, mais le hic, c'est que lorsque je test le port, il est toujours fermé.



Est tu sur de l'avoir ouvert ? qu'est ce que tu as fait pour l'ouvrir ?

As tu pensé à ouvrir aussi ton firewall ?


----------

